# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Medicatie voor menstruatiepijn in combinatie met medicijngebruik?

## manta

hoi mijn vrouw heeft sle daardoor heeft zij medicatie die moeilijk te kombineren zijn met bijv saridon of ibuprofen 
hoe kan je dan menstruatie pijn verzachten

gr ton en dees

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Manta,
Ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet wat 'sle' is,maar ik had zelfde probleem;
ivm medicijngebruik kon ik geen aspirine,paracetamol,brufen ed verdragen.
Mijn arts heeft me toen tegen (héél zware!) menstruatiepijn NAPROXEN (helpt ook tegen gewrichtspijnen ed) voorgeschreven(de werkzame stof is naproxen)...Alle info hier over vind je hier;

www.apotheek.nl
klik op 'zoek een medicijn'
klik op N bij 'zoek geneesmiddel waarvan naam begint met N'
klik op naproxen!

Hopelijk hebben jullie hier iets aan?!

vriendelijke grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Naproxen helpt bij héél veel klachten...
Het is onder de merknamen;
-Aléve Classic
-Aléve Feminax
-Noprovite
en onder de merkloze naam;
-Naproxen
verkrijgbaar!

----------

